# Bully stick chew duration average!?



## Bruce_Montana's_Parents (Nov 23, 2012)

So we got Bruce some bully sticks right after Christmas and he loves them.. _obviously_. The only thing is...... we've read on here that most of your chis take almost a week to chew through one. Bruce on the other hand is a machine and he can get through a 6 inch bully stick in about 1-2 hours!!

It kinda sucks because we really wanted to give him something that would occupy him for a long time, but he's such an aggressive chewer that I worry about giving him too many in a period of time because of the extra calories, etc. We are averaging about 2 6 inch sticks a week. He's in great shape and on a strict diet so he's ok intake-wise.

I was going to ask this in another thread but it sort of has to do with this...

We got him eating the smallest form of Greenies as well every other day but he seems to chew through those in 3-4 bites in about 3 minutes. Because of his aggressive chewing, am I wasting my time with Greenies considering they're barely in his mouth long enough to clean/freshen. He's already on another supplement which I give on the offsetting every other day so we don't need the Greenies for the vitamins, etc.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Our dogs go through bullies pretty quickly also! I buy kneecaps from Jeffers - Pet Supplies, Equine Supplies, Livestock Supplies for $1 each. They will sit and chew them initially for and hour or two. They also chew on them for the next day or two in small bursts. They are from Jones Natural and are a product of USA. Our pups have no interest in antlers or the plain bones you can buy. I tried the new himalayan chews but they went through those as fast as a bully and they are MUCH more expensive!
Have you tried frozen stuffed kongs?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is unusual- it takes him two weeks to finish a six inch bully. He doesn't chew them that often and isn't a power chewer. 

I wouldn't give greenies. They are notorious for some pretty nasty issues. They swell up in the digestive tract and can cause the dog to get blockages. 
Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Bruce_Montana's_Parents (Nov 23, 2012)

PiaOnomato said:


> Our dogs go through bullies pretty quickly also! I buy kneecaps from Jeffers - Pet Supplies, Equine Supplies, Livestock Supplies for $1 each. They will sit and chew them initially for and hour or two. They also chew on them for the next day or two in small bursts. They are from Jones Natural and are a product of USA. Our pups have no interest in antlers or the plain bones you can buy. I tried the new himalayan chews but they went through those as fast as a bully and they are MUCH more expensive!
> Have you tried frozen stuffed kongs?


We have not tried the fully stuffed Kongs. We used that cheese in the can type stuff at first but he cleaned it out fast. Plus I know that stuff is probably not the healthiest thing for him. I will have to try getting a bigger Kong and filling it with different things. I just found a few good examples online.

We may have to try the kneecaps. I just worry he may machine through those as well. I don't think I can convey on here how crazy of a chewer he is. Once he "learns" how to chew something, he could probably win a world record or something.


----------



## Bruce_Montana's_Parents (Nov 23, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Toby is unusual- it takes him two weeks to finish a six inch bully. He doesn't chew them that often and isn't a power chewer.
> 
> I wouldn't give greenies. They are notorious for some pretty nasty issues. They swell up in the digestive tract and can cause the dog to get blockages.
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I did read all about the Greenie problem, but I thought with their new formula that they are safe again? Just to be safe though we always break them in half and only give every other day. I think we've had them for almost 2 weeks and he's really only had 5 or so.

I may scrap those if they don't work. Between the supplements and bully sticks I think his teeth and vitamin intake is where it needs to be.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I just posted this in the antlers thread but Ill post again cause theyre great! Antlers are good for power chewers because they "supposedly" last a really long time. I recommend getting them from Acadia Antlers because they have a great variety of types, sizes (they have extra small for chis!), and theyre very reasonably priced. Theyre having a sale right now and they always have free shipping.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh man you should see how quickly bullies disappear in our house!
Even tiny Bella with missing teeth works through them in no time.
Antlers are great, so are raw bones! I'm not a fan of Greenies either.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

These two are the best, longest lasting chew toys I've ever come across.
LOVE them! ...so do all my dogs and rescues, from 2 pounds to 90!

Nylabone Galileo Bones Dog Chews | PetEdge.com


Nylabone Durable Dental Dinosaur Dog Chews | PetEdge.com


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> These two are the best, longest lasting chew toys I've ever come across.
> LOVE them! ...so do all my dogs and rescues, from 2 pounds to 90!
> 
> Nylabone Galileo Bones Dog Chews | PetEdge.com
> ...


Jaxx goes nuts over bullies and will finish them in 2-3 days

LS what size of that Nylabone do you buy? I see there are 2 sizes one Souter and one wolf. I have heard you say before how great they are but I just wanted to get the right size


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx goes nuts over bullies and will finish them in 2-3 days
> 
> LS what size of that Nylabone do you buy? I see there are 2 sizes one Souter and one wolf. I have heard you say before how great they are but I just wanted to get the right size
> 
> ...



I get wolf! It's big and heavy, but even Bella chews on it!
They used to make small ones, they came in a set of two,
perhaps on a different website. Those were perfect for Chis.

And the dinosaur comes in one size but random shapes, it's
awesome, all my dogs love them. I think I've tried all the toys
out there.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I dont want to freak you guys out but I just read a story about someone's dog having to get surgery because they had a chunk of Nylabone stuck in their intestines. I just want you to be aware.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

There I found them Amy! These are super tiny, but still durable. Best for dogs under 5lbs imo.


Nylabone Galileo Bone


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sideout said:


> I dont want to freak you guys out but I just read a story about someone's dog having to get surgery because they had a chunk of Nylabone stuck in their intestines. I just want you to be aware.



There are a LOT of crappy Nylabones out there, especially the edible ones.
These are the only two I trust and recommend. But just like with any chew, 
a dog should be supervised.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My troop never made a dent in them. After a few weeks, I'd just toss them. You'd see the very end gnawed at a bit, but that's it. They darn sure gave it a whirl though. Watching them you'd think they were really doing some damage. :lol: I kept mine in the fridge in between chewing.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

TLI said:


> My troop never made a dent in them. After a few weeks, I'd just toss them. You'd see the very end gnawed at a bit, but that's it. They darn sure gave it a whirl though. Watching them you'd think they were really doing some damage. :lol: I kept mine in the fridge in between chewing.


But your babies are so tiny- their itsy little teeth could barely make a dent! Sooo precious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I give bullysticks to Kerri and she literally would never stop chewing on them so I take them away after a set time, so I don't know how long she would take for a 6 inch, but I imagine it would be an hour and a half or so. Also I am not a fan of greenies at all either, or edible nylabones. I do but the ultra durable nylabones and the dogs chew on them from time to time. You just have to watch nylabones and if they can get a hunk off and might swallow it take them away. I am not a fan of the ones that supposedly disappear after a while and the dog just passes little bits of nylon, that freaks me out. But the ones LS recommended are good ones, and they do have other products out there that I like.


----------



## Bruce_Montana's_Parents (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the responses! At least I know we're not alone in the quickness in going through them. We will reconsider the Greenies as well. Bruce has a few Nylabones but we may invest in a few more just to keep his selection up. Thanks again!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> There I found them Amy! These are super tiny, but still durable. Best for dogs under 5lbs imo.
> 
> 
> Nylabone Galileo Bone


Thank you so much LS!

I might just grab a big one and a tiny one. Jaxx seems to sometimes like bigger toys/chews and other times like smaller ones.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> But your babies are so tiny- their itsy little teeth could barely make a dent! Sooo precious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Thank you!!! :love5: Yeah, our experience doesn't help much, mine barely get the tiny bully sticks in their mouth. They do give it a heck of a whirl though. It's so cute to watch them. They work it around and around with their tiny paws trying to make it possible to gnaw on it. But their lil mouth has to stretch so wide, they just give up. :lol: I just quit buying them because it was a literal waste for us.


----------

